# In Rememberance



## loopytheone

Please post obituaries for former Dims members here. 

Condolences in advance for the friends and family of any people posted about here.

Please note: You are still welcome to start new threads honouring former Dims members on this board. This thread is considered a newspaper-style obituary and you can post here and in a new thread if you wish.


----------



## Ned Sonntag

The 'covergirl':batting: of the last-ever print edition of DIMZ passed away this afternoon. www.catay.com was a very important early photoessay website that had fresh content weekly for a number of years beginning a decade-and-a-half ago. Really one of the online pioneers:bow: giving us all content from a witty and brilliant graphic designer! The site featured an SSBBW's unfiltered POV which jumped thru that 'funny' hoop we all had to jump thru back then... enabling her subsequent emulators:blush: to skip the jump and aim for the Mainstream.:kiss2: http://www.catay.com


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Ned Sonntag said:


> The 'covergirl':batting: of the last-ever print edition of DIMZ passed away this afternoon. www.catay.com was a very important early photoessay website that had fresh content weekly for a number of years beginning a decade-and-a-half ago. Really one of the online pioneers:bow: giving us all content from a witty and brilliant graphic designer! The site featured an SSBBW's unfiltered POV which jumped thru that 'funny' hoop we all had to jump thru back then... enabling her subsequent emulators:blush: to skip the jump and aim for the Mainstream.:kiss2: http://www.catay.com



Oh how terribly sad. I remember her, and her picture. Wasn't a page or section of her site in the past, devoted to stories people shared about being bullied? God bless her.


----------



## wrestlingguy

I heard from a mutual friend today that Debora Thomas passed away. Many of the veterans of Dimensions going back to the 90's will remember Debora & her infectious smile. I'm sure many others have fond memories of Debora, who was quite active in the community years ago.

May she rest in peace. 

View attachment Debora Thomas.png


----------



## CuRVeSsSs

This is incredibly sad news. I had many fun times with Debbie.


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn posted this information on Facebook:

I'm sorry to say that I've just seen that Tina Thompson has passed today. I chatted with her on and off over the years as Diva on another site before we both ended up on Dims, where she used the nick SurlySomething.

Also, I see on her FB page that they are looking for her friend "Nat". Anyone know any dimmers by that name?


----------



## agouderia

Thank you Fuzzy for posting this.

Surlysomething was a much respected dry, witty and continuous voice on the BHM/FFA board for many years - and we have sincerely missed her of late.

I hope it is okay if a create a separate thread there with your post, since many BHM/FFA regulars do not frequent the other boards.

RIP Surly.


----------



## Reddi

Ned Sonntag said:


> The 'covergirl':batting: of the last-ever print edition of DIMZ passed away this afternoon. www.catay.com was a very important early photoessay website that had fresh content weekly for a number of years beginning a decade-and-a-half ago. Really one of the online pioneers:bow: giving us all content from a witty and brilliant graphic designer! The site featured an SSBBW's unfiltered POV which jumped thru that 'funny' hoop we all had to jump thru back then... enabling her subsequent emulators:blush: to skip the jump and aim for the Mainstream.:kiss2: http://www.catay.com


Sad, a beautiful woman.

Must admit I visited 
http://www.catay.com/weekdetail.asp?WeekID=702

On hearing the news and was glad to say, I didnt see any wall painting until I read the text at the botton.


----------



## EyeoftheBeholder

Catay passing away. This news blew me away! Life is indeed, too short.
While I did not know her personally, from what I did know of her was she was very special...very talented in her works & storylines & especially her graphic works. After reading her obit, she obviously was multi-talented & a beautiful woman, both internally & externally...I always marveled at her graphic works...one of the best! She will be sorely missed, and only 49...taken too soon! R.I.P. Catherine


----------



## HereticFA

I always admired Cat's work. She was a skilled artist that enriched our community with her Fat Chick vignettes. It was jarring to see she had passed from this mortal plane so relatively young. 

I hope those that knew and loved Cat can find peace with her passing.


----------



## Never2fat4me

That is so sad! While I never met Cat myself, I always loved her postings on catay.com because she had such a hilarious sense of humor and was always so positive. RIP, Cat.

- Chris


----------



## BHMluver

Very saddened to learn of Dr. Moe Lerners passing this month. He was a pioneer in ending Size Discrimination & pioneering Fat Advocacy. As well, featured in the movie Fat Chance.


----------



## HereticFA

It's so sad to hear about Dr Moe. I met him at one of the NAAFA events in the 90's. He was one of our great healthcare advocates in Canada.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

She had not posted in about a decade but Ripley passed away a few days ago.


----------



## BigElectricKat

ScreamingChicken said:


> She had not posted in about a decade but Ripley passed away a few days ago.


Didn't know of her but R.I.P. just the same.


----------



## Tad

I didn't know her well, but I remember her. So sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

She was wicked smart and a powerful poster. Rest in Peace, Dorette


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

I did'nt know her personally. Such a sad lost  
RIP


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I didn't know if this lady was a member of this forums but she should be.

She was an extraordinarie woman. A very self confident SSBBW, a passionte advocate for the causes she belived in, and a very awesome writer. She was also a very good singer as you will going to see.

We shared some moments of friendship from time to time. Just when we both needed a shouder to cry in, we just met each other.

She doesn't know that she was my inspirstion to make research on lymphedema. A heavy cross she got to carry most of her life.

She also doesn't know how much I loved her in full not only for the size of her body but also for the size of her heart and a soul.

Almost two years has been since her passing away. She doesn't going to knew how much big was the void she left me inside my heart. 

Rest in peace, my dear Kimmie!!!


----------



## Petey360

wrestlingguy said:


> I heard from a mutual friend today that Debora Thomas passed away. Many of the veterans of Dimensions going back to the 90's will remember Debora & her infectious smile. I'm sure many others have fond memories of Debora, who was quite active in the community years ago.
> 
> May she rest in peace.
> 
> View attachment 128302


----------



## Petey360

I know I am super late here but Deb was my friend. When did she pass?


----------



## largenlovely

Dorette and i were very very close. Her passing was really hard. HottieMegan was also a tough one for me. They are both greatly missed


----------



## op user

largenlovely said:


> HottieMegan was also a tough one for me.


When did it happen? I am sorry to hear it!


----------



## largenlovely

op user said:


> When did it happen? I am sorry to hear it!



It was in August of 2017. So it has been a couple years now.


----------



## AmyJo1976

This is such a saddening thread, but I thin k it is also a good and necessary thread at the same time. It gives people closure, as specially those who are stuck in wonder with no information on who they're inquiring about.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

On May 5, 2020, Pamela Hollowich (aka Pamela Lynn) passed away from Covid-19.

Hollowich was the founder of The Big Difference. An organization dedicated to make activities of socialization of BBW/SSBBWs and their admirers.

Hollowich also appeared in some talk shows in the 90s because she was victim of weight discrimination because an airline make her to pay double on her ticket.

She also was a cover girl for Dimensions Magazine.

Rest In Peace, Pamela Hollowich.

Hollowich interview in the Joan Rivers Show (1992).

Part 1


Part 2


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

I just run across this tread... so so sad. At some point we used to talk a lot. I will miss her a lot. She was such a good and kind hearted person... R.I.P Dorette


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SirGordy passed this last August.


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> SirGordy passed this last August.


Oh No, he was such a great guy on here. Someone whose posts were always a pleasure. Do you have any more info?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tad said:


> Oh No, he was such a great guy on here. Someone whose posts were always a pleasure. Do you have any more info?


I have exchanged Christmas cards with him and his brother for many years now. His brother wrote me back this year to inform me that he passed away in August from heart failure. 
I felt really bad to not have known this sooner because he was also one of my FB friends but I havent been keeping up much with FB for a while now. This news made me cry...he was always kind and pleasant and I enjoyed the exchanges we had over the years.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have exchanged Christmas cards with him and his brother for many years now. His brother wrote me back this year to inform me that he passed away in August from heart failure.
> I felt really bad to not have known this sooner because he was also one of my FB friends but I havent been keeping up much with FB for a while now. This news made me cry...he was always kind and pleasant and I enjoyed the exchanges we had over the years.


So sad to hear of the passing of SirGordy- I remember his post from over a decade ago - one of the good guys.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Remember Me?

When the days of your life are so very distant from me, will you still going to think about me?

When you feel the happiest days of life are long gone, can you still remind me?

When the sands of time had just vanished everything you wished for, would you still have a memory of me?

When you want to get back those days of joy and happiness, could you be still longing for me?

I don't know about you, but I still remember you!

To Donna (1965 - 2013)


----------



## Scotter

In remembrance of Kathie Ann Nemec, passed in March of this year. 

Memorial service will be held at 6:00 PM at the VFW local 108
100 Main St.
Little Ferry, NJ 07643

Those of us who knew her loved her.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Scotter said:


> In remembrance of Kathie Ann Nemec, passed in March of this year.
> 
> Memorial service will be held at 6:00 PM at the VFW local 108
> 100 Main St.
> Little Ferry, NJ 07643
> 
> Those of us who knew her loved her.


I read this on FB. She was ALWAYS a very nice Lady.


----------



## tonecapone

Big Cutie Delilah has passed on according bbw wiki. I believe I read a fast moving illness (thinking Covid-19). She will be missed


----------



## littlefairywren

tonecapone said:


> Big Cutie Delilah has passed on according bbw wiki. I believe I read a fast moving illness (thinking Covid-19). She will be missed


Oh my goodness, that's very sad news. I was wondering why I hadn't seen her on the threads of late.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

tonecapone said:


> Big Cutie Delilah has passed on according bbw wiki. I believe I read a fast moving illness (thinking Covid-19). She will be missed


It's very sad. She was very young. I saw her as an up and coming SSBBW model.


----------



## loopytheone

tonecapone said:


> Big Cutie Delilah has passed on according bbw wiki. I believe I read a fast moving illness (thinking Covid-19). She will be missed



I'm so sorry to hear this. I didn't get to interact with her much, but she seemed like such a sweet and understanding person. Best wishes to her family and loved ones.


----------



## AmyJo1976

tonecapone said:


> Big Cutie Delilah has passed on according bbw wiki. I believe I read a fast moving illness (thinking Covid-19). She will be missed


That is extremely sad. I only interacted with her a few times and she was a very sweet person. She will be missed


----------



## Tad

Oh no, that is so sad. My thoughts go out to everyone who knew her.


----------



## AmyJo1976

It is so sad! I've though about it all morning because she was so young. I usually always talk to new members and congratulate them if they become models. I never did that with her because I was too busy with things at home at the time and that's no excuse.


----------



## BouncingBoy

It is with great sadness that I announce the passing of Chocolate Desire(Renee Biran).She was in intensive care unresponsive & died in her sleep,yesterday 5/13/21.She was a beautiful lady inside & out.I got to know her online around 15 yrs. ago.She was a devout Steelers fan,even though she didn't live anywhere near Pittsburgh.1 of my foundest memories of her was her reaction when I sent her 2 pictures.1 was of me,the other was an autographed picture of John Kolb formerly of the Pittsburgh Steelers!I got it from him when I was working at a gas station & he was 1 of my customers.He was a coach for the Grove City College Football team at the time!She told me those 2 pics would sit on her nightstand where she could always see them.... Farewell Renee my sister that never was!Love you!


----------



## BigElectricKat

RIP.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

BouncingBoy said:


> It is with great sadness that I announce the passing of Chocolate Desire(Renee Biran).She was in intensive care unresponsive & died in her sleep,yesterday 5/13/21.She was a beautiful lady inside & out.I got to know her online around 15 yrs. ago.She was a devout Steelers fan,even though she didn't live anywhere near Pittsburgh.1 of my foundest memories of her was her reaction when I sent her 2 pictures.1 was of me,the other was an autographed picture of John Kolb formerly of the Pittsburgh Steelers!I got it from him when I was working at a gas station & he was 1 of my customers.He was a coach for the Grove City College Football team at the time!She told me those 2 pics would sit on her nightstand where she could always see them.... Farewell Renee my sister that never was!Love you!


I just remember her from my first days in myspace. She also appeared on My 600 lb Life. So sorry for the loss. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

So sorry to hear of Renee's passing


----------



## RVGleason

BouncingBoy said:


> It is with great sadness that I announce the passing of Chocolate Desire(Renee Biran).She was in intensive care unresponsive & died in her sleep,yesterday 5/13/21.She was a beautiful lady inside & out.I got to know her online around 15 yrs. ago.She was a devout Steelers fan,even though she didn't live anywhere near Pittsburgh.1 of my foundest memories of her was her reaction when I sent her 2 pictures.1 was of me,the other was an autographed picture of John Kolb formerly of the Pittsburgh Steelers!I got it from him when I was working at a gas station & he was 1 of my customers.He was a coach for the Grove City College Football team at the time!She told me those 2 pics would sit on her nightstand where she could always see them.... Farewell Renee my sister that never was!Love you!



My most sincere condolences to her family and friends. RIP


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I read this on FB. She was ALWAYS a very nice Lady.


RIP - this is so sad and yes Kathie was a very nice lady. Wasn't she a model for the Greeting card company "RockShots" that did the Bulging Beauty Greeting Cards? Below is a link to a site that featured Kathie...



More Than Meets The Eye!



Had to make an edit to this post and that life is a "mystery".... I recall the name and then I had to really think about where Kathie's name was familiar to me. I thought about the BBW Philly Bashes that were held in the early 2000's - weird thing about the site - only the link to Kathie's photo comes up - most of the other links are no longer active.... nothing else. The Bulging Beauty Greeting cards you can still find on E-Bay ( Kathie's photo was featured on one of the cards)...


----------



## littlefairywren

It's with a heavy heart that I make this post, to let you all know of the passing of @sugar and spice (Fran to me). She was the sweetest lady, and had the kindest heart, befriending me when I first joined up. 

I know that she will be missed greatly, by not only her friends and family, but by this community. 

Farewell, Fran.


----------



## RVGleason

littlefairywren said:


> It's with a heavy heart that I make this post, to let you all know of the passing of @sugar and spice (Fran to me). She was the sweetest lady, and had the kindest heart, befriending me when I first joined up.
> 
> I know that she will be missed greatly, by not only her friends and family, but by this community.
> 
> Farewell, Fran.



Condolences.


----------



## Tad

That is sad news, LFW, but thank you for letting us know. I didn't know her well here, but she always seemed like a wonderful person. I'm so sorry for all her knew her.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Sad news, indeed. May she Rest In Peace.


----------



## BouncingBoy

I've noticed several of the folks who have passed on have their profile marked In Remembrance under their profile pic.I think it would be nice if 1 of the Mods would go thru this thread & update those who have past & mark them the same.Thank you for whoever does this.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

BouncingBoy said:


> It is with great sadness that I announce the passing of Chocolate Desire(Renee Biran).She was in intensive care unresponsive & died in her sleep,yesterday 5/13/21.She was a beautiful lady inside & out.I got to know her online around 15 yrs. ago.She was a devout Steelers fan,even though she didn't live anywhere near Pittsburgh.1 of my foundest memories of her was her reaction when I sent her 2 pictures.1 was of me,the other was an autographed picture of John Kolb formerly of the Pittsburgh Steelers!I got it from him when I was working at a gas station & he was 1 of my customers.He was a coach for the Grove City College Football team at the time!She told me those 2 pics would sit on her nightstand where she could always see them.... Farewell Renee my sister that never was!Love you!


I am very sad to hear this. I interacted with her several times on line in the early 00s and once bought her lunch. She was so beautiful and so gracious...RIP.


----------



## Shosh

Very sad to have to say that Patty Perez has died.
Patty was a part of this community, a web model, and an icon in the SSBBW/BBW community, especially in Las Vegas and at all the bashes.
She was a fun, sweet lady who will be sadly missed.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Shosh said:


> Very sad to have to say that Patty Perez has died.
> Patty was a part of this community, a web model, and an icon in the SSBBW/BBW community, especially in Las Vegas and at all the bashes.
> She was a fun, sweet lady who will be sadly missed.


My excuses but I want to know if she was the one known as goddess Patty?


----------



## Shosh

Yes that was her modelling name.


----------



## Ted

R. I. P.


----------



## loopytheone

BouncingBoy said:


> I've noticed several of the folks who have passed on have their profile marked In Remembrance under their profile pic.I think it would be nice if 1 of the Mods would go thru this thread & update those who have past & mark them the same.Thank you for whoever does this.



As long as I can be sure about their Dims usernames, I will do so. 

My sympathies and well wishes to everybody here who has lost someone dear.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Shosh said:


> Yes that was her modelling name.


I'm so deeply sad. I didn't knew her personally but I was fan of her. She always was beautiful and sexy. She was a SSBBW Princess to me. My admiration for her never ceased. Rest in peace.


----------



## Tad

Shosh said:


> Very sad to have to say that Patty Perez has died.
> Patty was a part of this community, a web model, and an icon in the SSBBW/BBW community, especially in Las Vegas and at all the bashes.
> She was a fun, sweet lady who will be sadly missed.


She always seemed lovely. So sorry for her passing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Patty was always nice. I remember talking to her in the old Dims Chat.


----------



## Tickleseeker

Rest in power


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Not sure she was a member of this forum (Feabie, maybe), but Christina Paez, AKA “Sinfully Divine”, passed away on September 29 at the age of 47 after a battle with pneumonia and the virus.


----------



## Shosh

Christina and I were friends on Facebook.
She was fun and feisty.
Christina had three children, and five grandchildren.
She had no chance against Covid. 
Rest in peace C
xo


----------



## Joker

Shosh said:


> Christina and I were friends on Facebook.
> She was fun and feisty.
> Christina had three children, and five grandchildren.
> She had no chance against Covid.
> Rest in peace C
> xo


Cause of death was Complications of Diabetes. All that said she was one funny girl. She used to tell me "I got this fat and still no tits."


----------



## Shosh

Joker said:


> Cause of death was Complications of Diabetes. All that said she was one funny girl. She used to tell me "I got this fat and still no tits."


Christina died of Covid and its complications.
Patty Perez died of Diabetes.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Shosh said:


> Christina and I were friends on Facebook.
> She was fun and feisty.
> Christina had three children, and five grandchildren.
> She had no chance against Covid.
> Rest in peace C
> xo



My condolences.


----------



## bustybbwlover

Hi everybody

I learnt a few days ago : Anna Lombardo died last year in december










Obituary for Anna Paula Lombardo-Martin | SALVATORE Rocco & Sons Funeral Homes Inc.


Share memories & support the family




www.roccofuneralhomes.com






RIP Anna


----------



## Joker

Anna and Cindy were old online friends of mine back in the day.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> Anna and Cindy were old online friends of mine back in the day.


I remember when I saw her in a documentary made in the early 2000s when she was going to get married.

It's still on YouTube and also in that documentary appeared the also late Deidrababe, Heather, Queen Raqui and my favorite then, Tracey Carr.

Rest in peace, Anna Lombardo.


----------



## bustybbwlover

@Colonial Warrior, Tracey Carr is my favourite too!


----------



## Dromond

Spiritangel recently passed away.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dromond said:


> Spiritangel recently passed away.


Rest in peace, Christina!


----------



## Tad

I'm so sorry to hear that. She was such a lovely presence on here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

How awful! She was so nice. I enjoyed her posts.


----------



## Munchausen

My deepest condolences to anyone who knew Spiritangel personally or in any kind of depth.
I only had a few interactions with her, but she went out of her way to show kindness in times when that was rare in my life.
Given the impression on me in the time she made it, I can only imagine how really knowing her would make her passing for you.
Best of luck to everybody.
She fought the good fight.


----------



## redhottie

i just found out today renee died i was crushed she was my best friend.


----------



## redhottie

RVGleason said:


> My most sincere condolences to her family and friends. RIP


i loved her so


----------



## redhottie

we have lost good friends


----------

